# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ٣ ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادره صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء 3/12/2019م

صحيفة الصدى 


عقوبات رادعة تنتظر الهلال بسبب طرد قناة الملاعب
المريخ يعود للتحضيرات وابوعنجة : الإصابات ظاهرة مزعجة لنا
الهلال يهزم حي الوادي ... يغادر للقاهرة.. وابوكلابيش:  نطمح لنتيجة إيجابية أمام الأهلي.
جمال ابوعنجة :المشكلة القديمة مازالت قائمة وفترة التسجيلات ستكون مثمرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرتاح امس ويستأنف التحضيرات اليوم. 
#ووااوواا
قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ منح اللاعبين راحة امس الاثنين على أن يستأنف الفريق تدريباته صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بملعب نادي الأسرة بالخرطوم، فيما تقرر أن تغادر بعثة الفريق إلى عطبرة صباح الأربعاء بالقطار لمواجهة الأهلي الخميس المقبل ضمن الجولة 14 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يواجه الاشبال استعدادا لامبده
#ووااوواا
يخوض فريق شباب المريخ في الخامسة والنص من مساء الثلاثاء بملعب الاسرة بالخرطوم ظ¢ مباراته الودية امام اشبال المريخ استعدادا  لمباراته المقبله في دورى الشباب يوم الاحد المقبل امام فريق امبدة الذي يمتلك ظ،ظ¦ نقطة بفارق نقطتين من شباب المريخ واستعد شباب المريخ لهذه المباراة بمران ساخن بسلاح الموسيقي بقياده اباذر الشريف وطاقمه المعاون وبحضور جميع اللاعبيين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في احتفال أنيق بمكاتب “اليوم التالي” سعيد عبد الله يكرّم عجب.. أبوعشرين والرشيد

حافظ محمد أحمد
#ووااوواا
في احتفال أنيق بمكاتب “اليوم التالي” أقام سعيد عبد الله عبد السلام احتفالا بنجوم القمة رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد وعلي أبوعشرين نجوم قمة الدوري الممتاز وإحتفالا بالفوز الباهر الذي حققه الأحمر على الهلال في مباراة فجر خلالها رمضان عجب براكين الغضب.
وبحضور الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس تحرير “اليوم التالي” وناشر الصحيفة الرياضية الأولي (الصدي)، ووسط حضور رائع من الزملاء الإعلاميين الأستاذ معاوية الجاك، هيثم كابو، شمس الدين الأمين والمصور البارع متوكل (كولا).
وتحدث في بداية الاحتفال الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم وثمن مبادرة الأستاذ سعيد عبد الله، مؤكدا أنه واحد من أبناء المريخ المخلصين، وحيا مبادرته التي تهدف لدفع نجوم الأحمر لمزيد من الإبداع، مؤكدا أنه سعيد للغاية بالتواجد في الاحتفال والمشاركة في تكريم النجوم الكبار، مؤكدا أنهم حققوا فوزا مهما على حساب منافسهم في مباراة كان يثق فيها أن الأحمر قادر على تحقيق الفوز، على الرغم من أن الكثيرين يعتقدون أن كفة منافسهم أرجح قياسا بالظروف التي يعيشها الأحمر، غير أن ثقته لم تتزعزع في إمكانية فوز المريخ قياسا بقيمة وقدرات لاعبي المريخ، لافتا إلى أنهم قدموا أفضل ما عندهم وغطوا على العجز الاداري.
مشيرا إلى أن الفوز أخرج الجماهير من الاحباط بسبب الخروج من التمهيدي بعد وصول متكرر للإدوار المتقدمة.
وتقدم الزميل معاوية الجاك بالشكر للاستاذ سعيدعبد الله عبد السلام على مبادرته، مبينا أنه قبل القمة كان هناك غضب واستياء مما يحدث اداريا، غير أن الجيل الحالي من اللاعبين أعادوا ذكريات جيل مانديلا، مبينا أن أبوعشرين محظوظ بأن حامد بريمة يشرف على تدريبه.
الأستاذ سعيد يعد بالمزيد
وسجل الأستاذ سعيد عبد الله عبد السلام إشادة بالثلاثي عجب، أبوعشرين ومحمد الرشيد وقال كمشجعين لهذا النادي العملاق، لابد ان نساندكم لتقدموا لنا المزيد، نعلم أن الظروف قاهرة في ظل وجود المجلس الحالي، ونرى أنكم تستحقون الافضل. مؤكدا أن المريخ يعد أقرب الأندية للظفر بدرع الدوري وحسمه مبكرا قياسا بالفارق الذي يفصله وبقية الأندية حال أكمل الفريق مبارياته وحقق الفوز فيها، وعطفا على قيمة نجومه وارتفاع مستواهم، مؤكدا أنه سيكون أكثر حرصا على تكريم أي لاعب يظهر على نحو مميز ويرضي تطلعات وطموحات الجماهير، مبديا سعادته التامة في تكريم ثلاثي الإبداع وفي حضرة الأستاذة الكبار على رأسهم الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم.
عجب سعيد بالتكريم
ومن جانبه سجل رمضان عجب إشادة بالأستاذ سعيد على تكريمه، وقال “إنابة عن زملائي أشكر الأستاذ سعيد على مبادرته الرائعة، ونعد بالمزيد في الفترة المقبلة”، مبينا أن المريخ يبقى دائما المرشح الأول للفوز بكل البطولات، مؤكدا أن الفريق كان الأفضل في الديربي واستحق الفوز.
أطرف موقف في الديربي حدث مع تيري
رمضان حكى كواليس ما جرى من أحداث بعد هدفه الرائع في شباك جمال سالم، مبينا أنه طلب من الصيني توجيه العكسية له ونفذها الصيني بإتقان، وارتقى للكرة ووضعها شمال جمال سالم، وقال عجب قبل أن تصلني الكرة طلب مني تيري أن اترك له الكرة، غير أنني دفعته قبل حتى أن يرتقي للأعلى، وقلت له وأنا أحتفل بالهدف، تركتها لك (جيبها من جوه الشبكة) يقول عجب ضاحكا.
وعد بإعادة القيد
وقدم عجب وعدا لجماهير المريخ بأنه سيعيد قيده للنادي الذي يحبه، مؤكدا أنه سيبقى وفيا للمريخ الذي قدم معه سنوات رائعة، مبينا أن جماهير المريخ ارتبطت به وكذلك ارتبط بالجماهير، مؤكدا أنه سيكون سعيدا للغاية عندما يعيد قيده.
وأشار عجب أن المريخ لا محالة سيتوج بالدرع، مؤكدا أن الأحمر أقرب الأندية حاليا رغم المنافسة الشرسة التي سيجدها.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة.
 د.  مزمل أبو القاسم 
الحل في البل

عمود الامس
أتفق مع الزميل مأمون أبو شيبة في أن اتحاد الكرة الحالي يمثل واحدة من أسوأ مفرزات التمكين الإنقاذي، وأنه أتى عبر أفسد عملية انتخابية في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية، وأن العمل على تفكيكه ينبغي أن يمثل هماً دائماً لكل الرياضيين الشرفاء، الذين عايشوا وتابعوا الطريقة القبيحة، والنهج المنحط الذي استخدمته أمانة الشباب التابعة للمؤتمر الوطني لفرضه على محبي كرة القدم بالترغيب والترهيب والرشاوى المليارية واستغلال النفوذ.
الانتخابات التي أتت بهذا الاتحاد المتعفن أشرف عليها عصام محمد عبد الله، أمين أمين أمانة الشباب في حزب المؤتمر الوطني المحلول، بمعيّة طارق حمزة، رئيس دائرة الرياضة، الذي وفر الأموال بالمليارات كي تستخدم في رشوة مندوبي الاتحادات والأندية بالمال والمعدات الرياضية، واستئجار فندق الضرائب وتوفير كلفة الطعام والترحيل والنثريات وخلافها.
ممارسة فاسدة، وانتخابات متعفنة، كنا شهوداً على تفاصيلها القذرة، وتابعنا كيف تدخل فيها جهاز الأمن عبر إدارة أمن المجتمع، بواسطة ضابط برتبة عميد، وكيف تم تخصيص مكتب لمجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة في النادي الوطني التابع لجهاز الأمن، واستغلال مكاتب الجهاز في الولايات لتأمين ترحيل مسئولي الاتحادات وأندية الممتاز من الولايات إلى العاصمة.
أفرزت تلك الممارسة الفاسدة اتحاداً منتمياً للمؤتمر الوطني بكامله، بقيادة د. كمال شداد، عضو هيئة شورى المؤتمر الوطني وعضو برلمان الإنقاذ سابقاً، وخمسة نواب ينتمون بكاملهم للمؤتمر الوطني.
حتى اللجان العدلية للاتحاد تولاها منسوبو المؤتمر الوطني المقبور، وعلى رأسها لجنة الاستئنافات التي أوكلت رئاستها لعضو المؤتمر الوطني وأمين مال نقابة المحامين الإنقاذية عبد العزيز سيد أحمد، مكافأةً له على دوره القبيح في عقد الجمعية التعاونية التي تسببت في تجميد نشاط الكرة السودانية.
بحمد الله وتوفيقه سيفتح (قانون تفكيك نظام الثلاثين من يونيو وإزالة التمكين لعام 2019) الباب واسعاً لملاحقة ومحاسبة كل من شاركوا في تلك الجريمة بالقانون، كي يدفعوا ثمن ما فعلوه في أسوأ انتخابات في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية.
بموجب القانون المذكور سيتم تكوين لجنة يشكلها مجلسا السيادة والوزراء تسمى (لجنة تفكيك نظام الثلاثين من يونيو)، لها شخصيتها الاعتبارية والحق في التقاضي، ويرأسها أحد أعضاء مجلس السيادة، وتنحصر مهمتها في اتخاذ الإجراءات ورفع الدعاوى ضد أي شخص، محاربةً للفساد والمفسدين، أو ضد أي أفعال شكلت اعتداءً على المال العام.
من واجب الرياضيين الشرفاء الذين عايشوا تلك المهزلة القبيحة أن يتطوعوا بمد اللجنة بالمعلومات والمستندات اللازمة لإدانة تلك الجريمة، وملاحقة مرتكبيها ومحاكماتهم بموجب قانون تفكيك نظام الإنقاذ، وقانون الإجراءات المالية والمحاسبية لعام 2007، وقانون الثراء الحرام، والقانون الجنائي وأي قانون آخر.
كل من أهدروا المال العام في في رشوة مندوبي للاتحادات والأندية، ومن تورطوا في استغلال نفوذهم لتزوير إرادة الرياضيين وتمكين منسوبي المؤتمر الوطني من السيطرة على اتحاد الكرة، ومن تسببوا في تجميد نشاط الكرة السودانية، وأهدروا المليارات في الرشاوى سيكونون هدفاً للجنة تفكيك النظام البائد.
هويتهم معلومة بالاسم، ومن استفادوا من جرائمهم وفسادهم موجودون حالياً على قمة هرم اتحاد الكرة، وأولهم كمال شداد ونوابه، وكلهم ينتمون للمؤتمر الوطني المقبور.
تربعوا على مناصبهم عبر أكبر جريمة ارتكبت في حق الرياضة السودانية، وبفساد موثق ومشهود، أنتج سلسلة بالغة الطول والقبح من جرائم التعدي على المال العام في عامين متتاليين، رصدناها ووثقناها في هذه المساحة، وبلغت نيابة الفساد التي تحقق فيها بكل همة ونشاط توطئة لإحالة المتورطين فيها إلى المحاكم قريباً بإذن الله.
المتهمون معلومون بالاسم، والشهود أحياء يرزقون، وهوية من تولوا هدر المال العام بالرشاوى محددة.
ما فعلوه يمثل جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم، فتح قانون تفكيك نظام الإنقاذ الباب واسعاً لمحاسبتهم عليها، كي يصبحوا عظةً وعبرةً لكل من تسول له نفسه أن يهدر المال العام أو يستغل نفوذه وسلطته وعلاقاته لإفساد الوسط الرياضي، الذي نشهد لشرفائه بأنهم اجتهدوا في التصدي لتلك الجريمة القبيحة بشجاعة معهودةٍ فيهم.
من تورطوا في تلك الجرائم عليهم أن يبلوا رؤوسهم، ويهيئوا أنفسهم للمحاسبة قريباً بحول الله.
لا يستقيم عقلاً ولا منطقاً أن يبقى من استغلوا نفوذهم وانتماءهم السياسي في قمة أكبر الاتحادات الرياضية، بعد أن قذف الشعب السوداني بمن أتوا بهم في مزبلة التاريخ عبر واحدة من أعظم الثورات في تاريخ البشرية.
إذا كُنتُم تعتقدون أنكم ستستمرون في مناصب حصلتم عليها بالرشاوى واستغلال النفوذ والفساد فأنتم مخطئون وواهمون.
شعار (الحل في البل) سيطالهم قريباً بإذن الله.. وكلو بالقانون!

آخر الحقائق 
أرشيفنا يشهد لنا بأننا ناهضنا تلك الجريمة المروعة بجرأة وشراسة.
كتبنا مستنكرين لها، وصرحنا برفضنا لها في الفضائيات والإذاعات في عز سطوة النظام البائد، ودفعنا الثمن باستدعاءات متكررة من إدارة الإعلام في جهاز الأمن، وبمصادرة صحيفتي الصدى واليوم التالي أكثر من مرة.
سلقنا أمانة الخراب بألسنةٍ حداد.
اتهمنا قادتهم بالفساد وإساءة استخدام السلطة وبرشوة مندوبي الاتحادات والأندية.
واجهناهم في الفضائيات والإذاعات، وفضحنا فسادهم بقوة، ولم ترهبنا سلطتهم، ولم يخيفنا نفوذهم.
كل من شاركوا في الانتخابات سيئة السمعة لاتحاد الكرة ينبغي أن يحالوا إلى المحاكم، كي يصبحوا عظة وعبرة لغيرهم.  
على رأسهم قادة أمانة الخراب ومن شاركوا في عقد جمعية عبد العزيز التعاونية، ومن وزعوا الرشاوى على مندوبي الأندية والاتحادات، وأهدروا أموال الشعب في شراء فواتير المعدات الرياضية وسداد كلفة فندق الضرائب من المال العام.
أتى شداد ورفاقه للاتحاد بانتخابات فاسدة، وكان من الطبيعي أن يعشعش فسادهم ويبيض ويفرخ بعد أن تولوا إدارة الاتحاد، وتفننوا في هدر أمواله وتوزيعها على الأقارب والمحاسيب.
بدأ كبيرهم الذي علمهم الفساد هدر أموال اتحاده بصيانة العربة المخصصة لزوجته على حساب الاتحاد.
ثم أردفه بمنحها عشرين ألف دولار من أموال الاتحاد، وبتمكينها من استغلال عربة مملوكة للاتحاد تسدد تكاليف صيانتها ووقودها من أموال الاتحاد على مدار العام.
بلغت جرأته على المال العام حد توظيفه للصرف على متبطلين يتابعونه في حله وترحاله.
ووصلت سفاهته حد شراء بطارية لسيارته الشخصية على حساب الاتحاد.
من يخصص آلاف الدولارات من أموال الاتحاد لموظف بدرجة لص، اختلس عشرة آلاف دولار لتمكينه من رد ما سرقه لا يمكن وصفه بالنزاهة. 
التحقيق في ملف فساد الاتحاد شارف على نهايته بأمر نيابة التحقيقات المالية ومكافحة الفساد، وستتم إحالة الملف إلى المحكمة قريباً بحول الله.
وملف فساد الانتخابات سيوضع على طاولة النيابة قريباً بحول الله.
وسترسل منه نسخة للجنة تفكيك النظام البائد، كي تقول كلمتها فيه.
طغوا وتجبروا ومارسوا أسوأ أنواع الفساد كي يسيطروا على أكبر اتحادات السودان الرياضية بالرشاوى والترغيب والترهيب.
وعندما تولوا أمره تفننوا في إهدار أمواله وأفسدوا فيه أكثر.
نحمد لنائب رئيسه نصر الدين حميدتي أنه جاهر برفض فساد رئيس الاتحاد، وشرع في رفع شكوى ضده إلى الفيفا.
الإخوة في الحي الشرقي فرحوا بفوزهم على فريق زيمبابوي ضعيف.
المستوى العام للفريقين يشير إلى أنهما سيتنافسان بقوة على احتلال المركز الأخير.
غاب رمضان شغب في كوستي، وحدث العجب بأمر صلاح تايغر.
اليوم سيعود الشغب، أقصد العجب لقيادة الفرقة الحمراء أمام الفلاح عطبرة.
حيّ على الفلاح يا صفوة.
الزعيم يزحف نحو صدارة الممتاز بقوة.
سنعود لإستاد الخرطوم وسنفتقد السور بعد أن تم تحطيمه بأمر مدرسة المشاغبين.
عودة رمضان.. بدون بمبان.
عجبكو ما ريحكو.
آخر خبر: الحل في البل.. أمانة الخراب واتحاد شداد في الفساد سواء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محلات ساب تكتنولجي تكرم نجم مباراة القمة رمضان عجب 
#ووااوواا
في احتفالية مصغرة كرمت محلات ساب تكنولجي بعمارة الامارات نجم مباراة القمة وصاحب هدفي الفوز في مرمي الهلال رمضان عجب وحرص الجهاز الاداري لمحلات ساب تكنولوجي بقيادة الاستاذين هاني عبد العزيز وعوض عبد العزيز علي تسليم النجم عجب شاشة ال اي دي فاخرة عبارة عن تكريم له علي مجهودة الكبيرة الذي بذله في قيادة المريخ للفوز علي الهلال في مباراة الديربي السابقة ووعدوا بمواصلة تكريم كل النجوم المميزين بالفريق كما شارك في التكريم عدد من موظفي الشركة علي راسهم السادة/  عبد المنعم حاتم - محمد احمد الشهير ب(جزيرة) ومحمد داؤود واحمد عبد المنعم وعبد الرحمن وقاسم وحسين ومحمد صالح وعبروا عن سعادتهم بتشريف النجم عجب لمكان عملهم .. 
واكدت ادارة الشركة بالمكان مفتوح لكل الرياضين بصفة عامة ونجوم الاحمر بصفة خاصة ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب: جاهز لإعادة قيدي للمريخ
.
.
قدم رمضان عجب مهاجم المريخ وعداً للجماهير الحمراء وقال إنه سيعيد قيده للنادي الذي يحبه مؤكداً أنه سيبقى وفياً للمريخ الذي قدم معه سنوات رائعة .

مبيناً أن جماهير المريخ ارتبطت به وكذلك ارتبط بالجماهير مؤكدًا أنه سيكون سعيدًا للغاية عندما يعيد قيده .

وأشار عجب إلى أن المريخ لا محالة سيتوج بالدرع مؤكدًا أن الأحمر أقرب الأندية حاليًا رغم المنافسة الشرسة التي سيجدها من بقية المنافسين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان تتدرب وتؤدي ثلاث مباريات تحضيرية لسيكافا
.
.
 خلد المنتخب الوطني السوداني المشارك في بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) إلى الراحة في الفترة الصباحية يوم الاثنين 2 ديسمبر، من بعد خضوعة لتدريبات بدنية مكثّفة في انطلاقة الاعداد، وتدرب المنتخب عند الساعة الخامسة والنصف في ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، وذلك تحت إشراف الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني للمنتخب، وطاقمه المعاون، هذا وسيخوض المنتخب ثلاث مباريات تحضيرية قبل السفر إلى يوغندا للمشاركة في البطولة الاقليمية للمنتخبات الكبرى يوم الخميس المقبل، حيث يلتقي كوبر العاصمي عصر الثلاثاء 3 ديسمبر في ملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري عند الساعة الثالثة عصراً، ويواجه حي الوادي نيالا صباح الاربعاء 4 ديسمبر 2019م على ذات الملعب عند الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحاً، ومساء ذات اليوم وعلى ذات الملعب يلتقي المنتخب فريق أمبدة في ختام تحضيراته قبل السفر إلى يوغندا ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دور الـ(8) بكرة القدم النسائية ينطلق (8) ديسمبر
.
.
 أكدت الاستاذة ميرفت حسين الصادق رئيس لجنة كرة القدم النسائية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ان دور الـ(8) في النسخة الأولى من دوري كرة القدم النسائية سينطلق يوم الأحد المقبل الموفق 8ديسمبر 2019م، عبر مجموعتين؛ تستضيفهما مدينتي الخرطوم، والأبيض، وكانت ثمانية فرق قد ترقت إلى هذه المرحلة وهي؛ الدفاع، والتحدي من الخرطوم، والهلال والمريخ من الابيض، والهلال الدلنج، والصمود كادوقلي، ووودمدني للسيدات، وسيدات القضارف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليونيل ميسي يتوّج بالكرة الذهبية لمرة سادسة قياسية
.
.
توّج الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نجم برشلونة الإسباني بجائزة الكرة الذهبية للمرة السادسة في تاريخه مساء اليوم الاثنين في الحفل الذي أقامته مجلة “فرانس فوتبول” بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس.

وانفرد ميسي بالتالي بالرقم القياسي الذي كان يتشاركه مع نجم يوفنتوس البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو (5 ألقاب لكل منهما) وتصدّر قائمة اللاعبين الأكثر تتويجاً بجائزة الـ”بالون دور” برصيد 6 ألقاب.

وأضاف ميسي تتويج الإثنين إلى جوائز 2009 و2010 و2011 و2012 و2015، جامعا في العام نفسه بين الكرة الذهبية وجائزة “فيفا” لأفضل لاعب في العالم.

وتفوق الأرجنتيني البالغ من العمر 32 عاماً على لاعب ليفربول الهولندي فيرجيل فان دايك وكريستيانو رونالدو ليخلف الكرواتي لوكا مودريتش الذي فاز بالجائزة العام الماضي.

وبدأت “فرانس فوتبول” الأمسية بتصنيف المرشحين الثلاثين بدءا من البرتغالي جواو فيليكس (أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني) والبرازيلي ماركينيوس (باريس سان جرمان الفرنسي) والهولندي دوني فان دي بيك (أياكس الهولندي) الذين تشاركوا المركز الثامن والعشرين، وصولا الى العشرة الأوائل الذين كان من بينهم أربعة من لاعبي ليفربول.

وكان فان دايك أفضل اللاعبين ترتيبا من أبطال أوروبا في المركز الثاني، ثم جاء السنغالي ساديو مانيه رابعا والمصري محمد صلاح خامسا والحارس البرازيلي أليسون بيكر الذي كوفىء بجائزة ليف ياشين لأفضل حارس هذا العام، في المركز السابع.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي يتوج رسميًا بجائزة الكرة الذهبية
.
.
تُوِّج الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، هداف برشلونة، رسميًا بجائزة الكرة الذهبية، التي تمنحها مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية.

وتفوَّق ليونيل ميسي، على كلٍ من الهولندي فيرجيل فان ديك مدافع ليفربول، والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، مهاجم يوفنتوس، والسنغالي ساديو ماني، مهاجم ليفربول.

جاء الإعلان عن فوز ميسي بالجائزة، في الحفل الذي أُقيم مساء اليوم الإثنين، في مسرح شاتليه.

كان ميسي، الذي قاد برشلونة للفوز بلقب الدوري الإسباني، والوصول لنصف نهائي كوبا أمريكا، قد فاز بجائزة الأفضل التي يمنحها الاتحاد الدولي لأفضل لاعب بالعالم.

وهذه هي المرة السادسة، التي يحرز فيها ميسي الكرة الذهبية، ليتفوق على غريمه ومنافسه التقليدي كريستيانو رونالدو الذي توج بالجائزة 5 مرات.

لن أتوقف عن الحلم

وقال ميسي، عقب تتويجه بالجائزة: "بالتأكيد أشكر زملائي في الفريق الذين ساعدوني للفوز بالجائزة".

وأردف: "منذ 10 سنوات حصلت على أول كرة ذهبية لي هنا في باريس، وجئت برفقة إخوتي الثلاثة، واليوم أحصل على الكرة السادسة، في لحظة خاصة جدًا في حياتي الشخصية".

وأضاف: "لم أتوقف عن الحلم مُطلقًا، ومستمر لأن لدي الرغبة في النمو والتحسن".

وتابع: "أنا مُدرك لتقدمي في العمر، والاعتزال أصبح قريبًا، لكن مازال أمامي سنوات لمزيد من الاستمتاع".

وواصل صاحب الـ 6 كرات ذهبية: "حين أرى هذه الجوائز أشعر بالسعادة للحظة الشخصية التي أعيشها، وفي الرياضة التي أحاول التفوق فيها، أسعى دائما للقتال من أجل كل شيء، لدي شغف أكبر للفوز بالألقاب الجماعية مقارنة بالفردية".

واختتم: "إنه لشرف لي أن أكون جزءًا من تاريخ برشلونة أفضل ناد في العالم، والذي أحبه كثيرًا".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الكرة الذهبية 2019 بالكامل !
.
.
هاي كورة_ أعلنت مجلة الفرانس فوتبول الفرنسية الترتيب النهائي للكرة الذهبية 2019 من المركز الأول حتى المركز الثلاثين.

1- الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي (برشلونة)

2- الهولندي فيرجيل فان دايك (ليفربول)

3-: البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو (يوفنتوس)

4- السنغالي ساديو ماني (ليفربول )

5- المصري محمد صلاح (ليفربول)

6- الفرنسي كيليان مبابي (باريس سان جيرمان)

7- البرازيلي أليسون بيكر (ليفربول)

8-البولندي روبيرت ليفاندوفسكي (بايرن ميونخ )

9- االبرتغالي بيرناردو سيلفا (مانشستر سيتي)

10- الجزائري رياض محرز (مانشستر سيتي )

11 _ الهولندي فرانكي دي يونج (برشلونة).

12_الإنجليزي رحيم سترلينج ( مانشستر سيتي)

13_ البلجيكي إدين هازارد ( ريال مدريد )

14_البلجيكي كيفن دي بروين لاعب مانشستر سيتي.

15_ ماتياس دي ليخت ( يوفنتوس الإيطالي)

16_   الأرجنتيني سيرجيو أجويرو ( مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي )

17_ البرازيلي روبرتو فيرمينو ( ليفربول الإنجليزي )

18_ الفرنسي أنطوان جريزمان( برشلونة الأسباني )

19 _الإنجليزي ألكسندر أرنولد ( ليفربول الإنجليزي )

20_ بيير أوباميانج مهاجم أرسنال الإنجليزي ودوسان تاديتش لاعب أياكس الهولندي بالتساوي

22_ الكوري هيونج مين سون (توتنهام الإنجليزي )

23_الفرنسي هوجو لوريس (توتنهام الإنجليزي )

24_الألماني آندريه شتيجن (برشلونة الأسباني )بالتساوي مع السنغالي كاليدو كوليبالي (نابولي الإيطالي )

26_ الهولندي جورجينو فينالدوم(ليفربول الإنجليزي ) بالتساوى مع الفرنسي كريم بنزيما (ريال مدريد الأسباني)

28_فى المركز الـ28 جاء الثلاثي بالتساوي الهولندي فان دي بيك لاعب أياكس، البرازيلي ماركينيوس مدافع باريس سان جيرمان، والبرتغالي جواو فيليكس لاعب أتلتيكو مدريد.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليجي 24 .. 
سلاح الخبرة يقود السعودية لنصف النهائي
.
.
حقق المنتخب السعودي فوزاً مثيراً على حساب نظيره العماني ضمن دور المجموعات لكأس الخليج العربي بنسختها الـ24 بملعب عبدالله بن خليفة بنادي الدحيل، ليتأهل إلى نصف النهائي كمتصدر لمجموعته.

وجاءت المباراة مثيرة في تفاصيلها، حيث ساهمت عدة عوامل في تغييرات جذرية بنتيجة اللقاء. 

تألق نجوم الأخضر 

سجل نجم المنتخب السعودي هتان باهبري ثنائية ساهمت بشكل واضح في فوز الأخضر على شقيقه العماني، حيث استمر اللاعب المميز في رسم لمحاته الفنية فوق المستطيل الأخضر وقاد منتخب بلاده إلى نصف نهائي البطولة. 

كما سجل فراس البريكان هدفاً مميزاً بمواجهة المنتخب العماني بالإضافة لصناعة الهدف الثالث حيث رفع رصيده إلى هدفين في البطولة بعدما سجل في مرمى الكويت من قبل. 

وعلى الرغم من تلقيه لهدف مطلع الشوط الثاني إلا أن الحارس فواز القرني قدم شوطا أول مميز جدا إثر تصدياته البارعة أمام المنذر العلوي و محسن جوهر بالإضافة لبعض التصديات بالشوط الثاني وأبرزها لمحاولتي عبد العزيز المقبالي

كما طغت خبرة صاحب الـ30 عاما سلمان الفرج على أجواء المباراة ، حيث صنع هدفاً وقطع العديد من الكرات في وسط الملعب.

وبدا واضحاً تفوق المنتخب السعودي في وسط الملعب بسبب خبرة الفرج. 

ضعف الدفاع العماني 

لعب محور دفاع المنتخب العماني دورا سلبياً بمواجهة الأخضر السعودي، إذ مرت العديد من الكرات الخطيرة والتي جاءت منها أهداف اللقاء.

وتشكل خط دفاع عمان من محمد المسلمي وعبد السلام المخيني وسعد سهيل وعلي البوسعيدي. 

ولم ينجح هؤلاء في التصدي لهجمات الأخضر وتعرض مرمى فريقهم لهجمات عديدة في اللقاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البحرين تقصي الكويت وتتأهل لنصف نهائي خليجي 24
.
.
ضرب المنتخب البحريني موعدًا مع العراق في نصف نهائي خليجي 24، بعد نجاح الأحمر في تحقيق الفوز على الكويت (4-2) في ختام مشوار المنتخبين بدور المجموعات.

وتوقف رصيد الأزرق الكويتي عند 3 نقاط ليتذيل ترتيب المجموعة، فيما بلغ البحرين النقطة الرابعة  ومنحه فارق الأهداف بطاقة التأهل على حساب عمان الذي تساوى معه في نفس رصيد النقاط.

سجل للبحرين علي مذن في الدقيقة 45، وجاسم الشيخ في الدقيقة 70 وتياجو في الدقيقتين 83 و93، فيما أحرز هدفي الكويت يوسف ناصر في الدقيقة 59 من ركلة جزاء، وأحمد الزنكي 85.

نوايا هجومية

ودخل الأحمر البحريني أجواء اللقاء سريعا وتحصل على ثلاث فرص حقيقة للتسجيل في أول دقيقة، في المقابل افتقد لاعبي وسط ودفاع الأزرق التركيز.

وأضاع كميل الأسود وعلي المذن للبحرين وسط تألق لحميد القلاف، وتكررت أخطاء وسط الكويت بشكل غريب عبر تمريرات مقطوعة وبطء في نقل الهجمة، ما منح البحرينيين ثقة أكبر انعكست إيجابيا على أدائهم.

ولم يظهر الكويت هجوميًا إلا عند الدقيقة 10 عبر عرضية لبدر المطوع حولها يوسف ناصر رأسية في يد الحارس، وعاد البحرين ليضيع فرصة أخرى من خلال سيد مهدي بالدقيقة 12، قبل أن يتصدى حميد القلاف لفرصة أخرى لمهدي الحميدان بالدقيقة 13.

تبديلات اضطرارية

استمرت حالة التراجع وتباعد الخطوط للاعبي الأزرق، وكاد علي المذن أن يسجل مجددًا بالدقيقة 26 لولا براعة حميد القلاف، وحاول يوسف ناصر مجددًا بتسديدة أبعدها الحارس.

أجرى الأزرق تبديلًا اضطراريًا بخروج طلال فاضل ومشاركة فهد الأنصاري بالدقيقة 34، ومع الدقيقة 39 حول يوسف ناصر رأسية أخرى بجوار القائم بعد عرضية ضاري سعيد، واضطر ثامر عناد لإجراء تبديل آخر بخروج بدر المطوع المصاب ومشاركة أحمد الزنكي.

في الوقت الذي كان الشوط يسير باتجاه التعادل استغل علي مذن هجمة عكسية سريعة لينفرد بالحارس ويسجل أول أهداف البحرين بالدقيقة 45، وكاد كميل الأسود يعزز بهدف ثاني في الوقت الضائع إلا أن الأمور مرت بسلام.

صحوة كويتية

كالعادة ظهر الأزرق بشكل مغاير مع انطلاقة الشوط الثاني، واندفع لاعبوه بحثا عن التعادل وتصدى الدفاع لتسديدة فهد الأنصاري قبل أن يمسك الحارس برأسية فهد الهاجري بالدقيقة 50.

ومن هجمة أولى عكسية سريعة بالدقيقة 57، تمكن رضا هاني من الحصول على ركلة جزاء انبرى لها يوسف ناصر مدركا التعادل بالدقيقة 59.

وكاد يوسف ناصر يعزز بهدف ثاني عبر يوسف ناصر من هجمة مرتدة نموذجية إلا أن الفار ألغى الهدف بعد احتساب خطأ على نصار قبل التسجيل.

 وعلى عكس سير اللقاء عاد البحرين للتقدم بتسديدة أرضية من جاسم الشيخ بالدقيقة 70، وكاد كميل الأسود يعزز بهدف ثالث إلا أنه سدد بجوار المرمى.

وأجرى الكويت تبديلا بنزول شبيب الخالدي مكان رضا هاني بغية تنشيط الهجوم، بالمقابل شارك تياجو بدلا عن مهدي، ومرت رأسية فيصل زايد بسلام على مرمى البحرين بالدقيقة 77، ونجح البديل تياجو في إضافة ثالث الأهداف بالدقيقة 83.

ومن محاولة بمجهود فردي رد البديل أحمد الزنكي بتسجيل ثاني الأهداف الكويتية بالدقيقة 85، وزاد تياجو الفارق بهدف رابع بالدقيقة 90+3.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب المنتخب القطري ونادي السد اكرم عفيف يفوز بجائزة افضل لاعب اسيوي لعام 2019 .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان نقطة انطلاق حملة عمرو فهمي لرئاسة الكاف
.
.
قرر عمرو فهمي السكرتير السابق للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، تدشين حملته الانتخابية لرئاسة الكاف بجولات في القارة السمراء.

ويغادر عمرو فهمي إلى السودان، ليبدأ جولاته الخارجية من أجل مناقشة أوضاع الكرة الأفريقية، ثم ينطلق بعد ذلك إلى إثيوبيا.

ووضع فهمي، خطة للتحركات والجولات في أفريقيا، لمناقشة أوضاع الكرة في القارة السمراء.

وكان عمرو فهمي قد أعلن عبر موقع ، اليوم الإثنين، عزمه الترشح بصفة رسمية لرئاسة الاتحاد الأفريقي.

وقدم عمرو فهي استقالته من منصب السكرتير العام للكاف، وتقدم بشكوى ضد أحمد أحمد رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لعدة أمور إدارية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يهزم حي الوادي بهدف ولاء الدين


حقق الهلال فوزاً مهماً على حي الوادي نيالا عصر أمس على ملعبه بأم درمان ضمن الجولة 12 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

ويدين الهلال بالفضل في فوزه لمهاجمه ولاء الدين موسى الذي سجل هدف اللقاء الوحيد في الدقيقة 26.

وأهدر محمد ختار بشة ركلة جزاء للأزرق في الدقيقة 88.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطر تتخطى الإمارات وتعبر لنصف نهائي خليجي 24

قطر – كووورة


تأهل منتخب قطر للدور نصف النهائي من خليجي 24، وذلك بعد الفوز على الإمارات بنتيجة 4/ 2 في المباراة التي أقيمت مساء امس الإثنين، على ملعب خليفة الدولي في ختام مباريات الدور الأول من المجموعة الأولى.

سجل أهداف قطر أكرم عفيف "هدفين" في الدقيقتين 20 و28 وحسن الهيدوس وخوخي بوعلام في الدقيقتين 52 و93.

جاءت المباراة جيدة المستوى من جانب لاعبي المنتخبين، حيث سعى كل منهما لتحقيق الانتصار، والعبور لنصف النهائي، ورغم ن منتخب قطر كان يكفيه التعادل للتأهل إلا انه لعب على الفوز، ونجح في تحقيق ذلك. 


شوط مثير

جاء الشوط الأول مثيرًا من جانب لاعبي المنتخبين، ونجح العنابي في التقدم بهدفين مقابل هدف للأبيض، وشهد هذا الشوط اللجوء لتقنية الفيديو "الفار" مرتين، وكانت الإثارة فيه حاضرة.

لعب المنتخب القطري من البداية بطريقة هجومية مع إحداث توازن ما بين الدفاع والهجوم بوجود ثلاثة مدافعين في الخلف، وأربعة لاعبين في الوسط، وثلاثة في الهجوم بحثا عن السيطرة على منطقة الوسط.

وفي المقابل لعب الأبيض الإماراتي على رد فعل منافسه في محاولة لامتصاص الحماس في الدقائق الأولى من اللقاء.

ولم تشهد المباراة أي فترات لجس النبض حيث هاجم العنابي بشدة منذ البداية، وكاد أن يسجل بعد 6 دقائق من كرة أخطأها المدافع والحارس الإماراتي معا، ووصلت إلى عبد الكريم حسن لعبها من على خط المرمى اصطدمت بالقائم الأيمن للحارس وخرجت ضربة مرمى.


ثنائية أكرم

وخلال أقل من 10 دقائق نجح أكرم عفيف لاعب منتخب قطر، والمتوج اليوم بلقب أفضل لاعب في آسيا في تسجيل ثنائية، الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 20 عندما استثمر خطأ من المدافع محمد مرزوق وانفرد بالحارس ولعب الكرة في المرمى ليتقدم العنابي بالهدف الأول.

وبعد الهدف هاجم منتخب قطر بحثا عن تسجيل الهدف الثاني، وسط حالة من الارتباك في أداء الأبيض وشهدت الدقيقة 26 جدلًا على كرة أشار الحكم باستمرار اللعب فيها، ولكن بعد العودة لتقنية الفار احتسب ضربة جزاء لمصلحة قطر بعد أن لمست الكرة يد محمد صالح أثناء سقوطه على الأرض في كرة مشتركة مع كريم بوضياف، وتصدى لضربة الجزاء أكرم عفيف ولعبها قوية على يسار الحارس ليتقدم العنابي بثنائية.


عودة إماراتية

وعاد منتخب الإمارات بحثا عن تقليص الفارق ونجح في الدقيقة 33 من تسجيل الهدف الأول له من ضربة جزاء، لعبها علي مبخوت قوية في المرمى من كرة سقط فيها بندر الأحبابي من كرة مشتركة مع الحارس سعد الشيب الذي نال إنذارًا لتصبح النتيجة 2 /1.

واستمر الأداء سجالا بعد ضربة الجزاء لينتهي الشوط 2 / 1 لقطر.

Soccer Football - Gulf Cup - Group A - Qatar v United Arab Emirates - Khalifa International Stadium, Doha, Qatar - December 2, 2019   United Arab Emirates' Ismail Al Hammadi in action with Qatar's Ro-Ro
العارضة والهدف

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني رفضت عارضة الحارس محمد الشماسي تسجيل العنابي للهدف الثالث من كرة سددها أكرم عفيف وخرجت ضربة مرمى.

وضغط منتخب قطر بشدة بحثا عن الهدف الثالث، ونجح في تحقيق ذلك عن طريق حسن الهيدوس في الدقيقة 52 من كرة مررها له المعز علي ولعبها قوية مرت من بين قدمي حارس الإمارات لتشتعل المباراة وتصبح النتيجة 3 / 1 لقطر.

وأجرى العنابي التغيير الأول بنزول عبد العزيز حاتم بدلا من الهيدوس لإراحته والاطمئنان على جاهزية حاتم، الذي خرج من لقاء اليمن مصابا. ورد الإماراتي بتغييرين بنزول علي صالح ومحمد عمر بدلًا من إسماعيل الحمادي ومحمد مرزوق العطاس.

وكاد علي مبخوت أن يسجل الهدف الثاني ولعب كرة قوية مرت بجوار القام الأيسر للحارس سعد الشيب مهدرا فرصة تقليص الفارق في الدقيقة 75.

ونجح علي مبخوت في تقليص الفارق وتسجيل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 77 من تسديدة داخل منطقة الجزاء اصطدمت في الحارس سعد الشيب ودخلت المرمى لتشتعل المباراة وتصبح النتيجة 3 / 2 ثم لعب إسماعيل محمد بدلا من كريم بوضياف لتنشيط الهجوم.

ونجح منتخب قطر في إضافة الهدف الرابع في الوقت بدل الضائع عن طريق خوخي بوعلام من ضربة رأس لتنتهي المباراة بفوز قطر 4 / 2 وتأهلها إلى الدور نصف النهائي، ويودع الإماراتي البطولة من الدور الأول.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العراق يتعادل سلبيا مع اليمن ويمر إلى المربع الذهبي

الدوحة - ميثم الحسني

حسم التعادل السلبي مباراة المنتخبين العراقي واليمني، التي أقيمت مساء امس الإثنين، على ملعب عبد الله بن خليفة بنادي الدحيل ضمن الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لبطولة خليجي 24.

وبذلك التعادل يتأهل المنتخب العراقي متصدرًا عن المجموعة الأولى برصيد 7 نقاط، فيما يغادر اليمن من الدور الأول بعد حصده نقطة الشرف من مباراة اليوم.

وكان المنتخب القطري قد حجز تذكرة التأهل الثانية عن نفس المجموعة، بعدما فاز على نظيره الإماراتي برباعية ورفع رصيده إلى 6 نقاط ليحتل مقعد الوصافة خلف أسود الرافدين.

الشوط الأول

تأثرت مباراة المنتخبين بحالة الطرد السريعة بعد مرور 7 دقائق فقط، عندما أشهر الحكم الكويتي أحمد العلي البطاقة الحمراء بوجه لاعب المنتخب العراقي مصطفى محمد جبر بعد العودة إلى تقنية الفيديو (الفار).

وبعد التدخل بقوة على لاعب المنتخب اليمني أيمن الهاجري، أكمل المنتخب العراقي المباراة بـ10 لاعبين.

وشهدت المباراة هدوءًا من الطرفين، رغم محاولة مدرب المنتخب العراقي بزج اللاعب علاء مهاوي بدلًا من علاء عبد الزهرة لترتيب أوراق الفريق بعد حالة الطرد.

ولم يكن أداء الفريقين يحفز أحدهما لهز شباك الآخر وانحصرت بمحاولات خجولة افتتحها لاعب المنتخب اليمني عبد الواسع المطري لكن كرته علت العارضة.

في المقابل رد لاعب المنتخب العراقي علاء مهاوي، بعد أن تلاعب بدفاع المنتخب اليمني لكن تسديدته كانت باهتة ومرت بجوار القائم، وحاول علي فائز من ركلة حرة سددها بالمباشر تمكن منها الحارس اليمني محمد عياش.

ولم يستثمر فريق اليمن النقص العددي بالفريق العراقي رغم حيازته على الكرة لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

الشوط الثاني

ضغط فريق اليمن في الشوط الثاني وكاد ناصر الجحوشي أن يفتتح التسجيل لكن كرته اصطدمت بقدم المدافع علي فائز وتحولت إلى ركنية.

وفي الدقيقة 59 ألغى حكم المباراة أحمد العلي هدفًا لمنتخب اليمن بعد العودة إلى تقنية الفيديو بعد أن تعرض لاعب المنتخب العراقي إبراهيم بايش للضرب، واستغلال عبد الواسع المطري للكرة وسددها بالمرمى.

وسعى مدرب المنتخب العراقي كاتانيتش إلى زيادة النزعة الهجومية من خلال إشراك لاعبه مهند علي "ميمي"، بدلًا من محمد قاسم وإبراهيم بايش بدلًا من حسن حمود.

وسدد ميمي كرة زاحفة مرت بجوار القائم فيما حاول علاء مهاوي بتسديدة تمكن منها الحارس اليمني، وبعدها حاول عمر الداحي من كرة أبعدها حارس العراق فهد طالب.

وعاد ميمي ليحاول من تسديدة قوية مرت بجوار القائم، وأبعد الحارس اليمني رأسية خطيرة للاعب علي فائز، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهات نارية في | #خليجي_ظ¢ظ¤
نصف النهائي 
قطر  تواجه  السعودية

العراق  تواجه  البحرين

|>> زول سبورت - Zoal Sport
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* متابعي زول سبورت - Zoal Sport الكـرام..
 جدول ترتيب الدوري السـوداني الممتـاز بعد قرار اللجنه المنظمه باعتماد فوز المريـخ بالديربي

#زول_سبورت


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* متابعي زول سبورت - Zoal Sport الكـرام..
 جدول ترتيب الدوري السـوداني الممتـاز بعد قرار اللجنه المنظمه باعتماد فوز المريـخ بالديربي

#زول_سبورت

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللاعبين من أصول سودانية في منتخب قطر المشارك في خليجي 24بقطر منتخب كااااااامل ينقصهم حارس مرمى
.
.
1- المعز على عبدالله زين العابدين ، رقم القميص 19

2- عبد العزيز حاتم محمد عبدالله، رقم القميص 6

3- عبد الكريم حسن الحاج فضل الله، الرقم 3

4- المهدي على مختار ، رقم القميص 4 و هو شقيق المعلق سوار الدهب

5- يوسف عبدالرازق يوسف ، رقم القميص 18

6- مصعب خضر محمد ، رقم القميص 13

7- محمد صلاح النيل ، رقم القميص 9

8- أحمد فتحي منسي ، رقم القميص 8

9- إسماعيل محمد ، رقم القميص 17

بالإضافة للغائب
10- عاصم مادبو، رقم القميص 23
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشاطرهلال الفاشر الاحزان 
المركز الاعلامي 
يتقدم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والمدير العام والعاملون بالنادي  بأحر التعازي إلى أسرة نادي الهلال الفاشر في وفاة قائد الفريق 
الكابتن / عوض الكريم عبدالصمد 
الذي لبى نداء ربه صباح الاثنين 2 ديسمبر 2019م متأثراً بجراجه بعد الحادث  الذي تعرضت له بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادي هلال الفاشر الاسبوع الماضي وراح ضحيته  المدرب المساعد سائلين المولي عز وجل ان يرحمه ويغفر له ويتقبله بقبوله الحسن، وان  يلهم اله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يزاحم الهلال بقوة في صفقة ياسر مزمل
.
.
بعث المريخ  بخطاب خلال الساعات الماضية لنادي الاهلي شندي يطلب فيه خدمات لاعبه ياسر مزمل لاطلاق سراحه للمريخ خلال الانتقالات المقبلة وتفيد المتابعات أن المريخ حدد ثلاثة مليار لصفقة اللاعب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ردًا على خطوة نادي الهلال..الفاتح باني: لسنا رابطة مشجعين للمريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الفاتح باني إنّهم يقفون  على مسافة واحدة من كلّ الأندية، مشيرًا إلى أنّهم ليسوا رابطة مشجعين  للمريخ، حتى يظلموا الهلال في القرارات الأخيرة التي أصدرتها لجنته.
وأوضح  باني أنّ ردّة فعل نادي الهلال بشأن قراراتهم غير منطقية إطلاقًا، لجهة  أنّهم لم يظلموا أحدًا، كاشفًا عن أنّ اللجنة اتخذّت القرارات بناءً على  ثلاثة تقارير تسلّمتها.
و”الأحد”، أصدرت لجنة المسابقات قرارًا أعلنت  فيه هزيمة الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل في مباراته أمام المريخ، وحوّلت  الأحداث التي شهدها اللقاء إلى لجنة الانضباط.
وجاءت القرارات بعد  الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة المريخ والهلال في قمّة المرحلة الـ”11″ من  منافسة الدوري الممتاز، بعد توقفها في الدقيقة الـ”83″، بسبب شغب الجماهير،  وإطلاق السلطات الغاز المسيل للدموع.
وأضاف الفاتح باني” التقارير  التي رفعها حكم المباراة والمراقب والجهات الأمنية، أدانت الهلال، وأكّدت  أنّ المباراة انتهت بسبب شغب جماهيره، ولذلك اعتبرنا الهلال مهزومًا  وحوّلنا الأحداث التي صاحبت المباراة إلى لجنة الانضباط”.
وأشار  الفاتح باني إلى أنّهم يقومون بعملهم وفق القانون، وأنّهم لا يهتمون بردود  الأفعال، مؤكّدًا أنّه لا توجد جهة في الأرض تستطيع أنّ تفرض على لجنته أيّ  قرارٍ.
وتابع” لجنة المسابقات لا تتحرّك بريموت كنترول”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في جلسه تصويريه :
 احمد يونس يرتدي شعار المنتخب ويؤكد حبه وفخره للسودان 













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون أبو شيبة
 المريخ غاوي تفريط
 .
 .
 تابعت مباراة المريخ والفلاح العطبراوي وخرجت بعدة ملاحظات..

  * من بداية المباراة وحتى الدقيقة العاشرة لم يتمكن المريخ من تسديد أي  كرة تجاه مرمى الفلاح بسبب التقفيل الذي مارسه مدرب الفلاح مع الضغط بشدة  على حامل الكرة في المريخ..
 * حتى بعد الدقيقة العاشرة ظل لاعبو المريخ يلفون ويدورون في الفاضي والاكثار من ارجاع الكرة للمدافعين بسبب الضغط على حامل الكرة..
  * لم يكن في مقدور المريخ الوصول لمرمى الخصم إلا عبر الهجوم بالأطراف  وعكس الكرات.. وبالفعل ومن طلعة حتى خط الآوت وقبل أن تخرج الكرة نجح محمود  أمبدة وباصرار من ارسال عكسية قابلها نيلسون برأسية (جو أرض جو) محرزاُ  الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 17
 * وفي الدقيقة 26 أيضاً أرسل حمزة من  الجانب الأيمن عرضية منخفضة حولها () برأسه سلاخية من وضع منخفض لتصل إلى  تيري الذي أخذها بصدره ليتفادى المدافع، وباغت الخصم بتسديدها (كف) دون أن  يستدير تجاه المرمى لتأخذ الكرة طريقها للمرمى على يمين الحارس (هدف  محترفين)..
 * نجح المريخ في تسجيل هدفين خلال النصف الأول من الشوط  الأول عبر طرفي الملعب بينما فشلت كل محاولات الهجوم من العمق ليتعلم  المدربون إن أي تكتل دفاعي لا يمكن ضربه إلا عبر الجناحين.
 * توقفت  أهداف المريخ لتراجع الطلعات عبر الجناحين وفي الحصة الثانية قل حماس لاعبي  المريخ لشعورهم بأن الماتش خلص.. ويبدو إنهم لم يستفيدوا من الدرس القاسي  التاريخي في مباراة شبيبة القبائل الجزائري بأمدرمان عندما فرطوا في فوز  كبير نتيجة التهاون واحساسهم بأن الماتش خلص والمباراة تلفظ أنفاسها..!!
  * إذا تمكن فريق الفلاح من الوصول لمرمى المريخ في الشوط الثاني لأدخل  الأحمر في تجربة عصيبة جديدة.. وبالفعل نتيجة التهاون انفرد مهاجم الفلاح  من جهة رأس منطقة الجزاء ليخرج له أبوعشرين الذي فشل في صد الكرة ولكنه  اعترض المهاجم بجانب جسمه وتلقى الإنذار!! والقرار صحيح لأن البطاقة  الحمراء لا تخرج إلا إذا كانت المخالفة من جهة قوس منطقة الجزاء..
 *  على الجهاز الفني للمريخ تحذير اللاعبين من التراخي والتفريط إذا تقدموا  بهدف أو هدفين أو ثلاثة أو حتى أربعة أهداف.. فكرة القدم لا أمان لها  والسوابق تحكي عن فرق كثيرة تقدمت بعدد مريح من الأهداف ليحدث التراخي  والتفريط ثم فقدان النتيجة وأقرب مثال مباراة الرجاء والوداد الأخيرة في  بطولة محمد السادس.. ومن قبل تجربة المريخ القاسية أمام شبيبة القبائل  الجزائري..
 * كل التبديلات التي أجراها أبوعنجة أمام الفلاح لم تضف أي شيء للفريق.. بل تسببت في المزيد من التراجع..
  * نصيحتي لأهل المريخ إعارة المهاجم شلش لفريقه الأول مريخ الفاشر فهذا  اللاعب لم يقدم أي شيء يذكر للمريخ، وقد يكون النجاح مكتوباً له مع فريق  وطنه الصغير الفاشر.
 * مشوار الدوري لا زال طويلاً وتنتظر المريخ مباريات عصيبة في مدن الولايات عطبرة وشندي وبورتسودان والقضارف والأبيض وكادوقلي!
  * أي تراخي وتفريط أمام أي فريق مهما كان مستواه سيحرم المريخ من اللقب،  لاسيماً إن الساحة تعج بالحكام اللئيمين الذين يمكنوا أن يضيعوا النقاط على  المريخ بقرار واحد ظالم مثلما كاد الحكم صفوت ميرغني (شقيق لاعب الهلال  السموأل) أن يفعلها في كوستي وهو يصرف ركلة جزاء للمريخ أوضح من الشمس وفي  الزمن الصعب عندما كانت المباراة متعادلة!!
 * حذرنا من تفريط  اللاعبين والجهاز الفني في المباريات.. ويجب أن نحذر الإدارة من التهاون  والتفريط بالقرارات التي تأتي خصماً على المريخ مثل قرار المدير التنفيذي  بالنادي مدثر خيري بالموافقة على اختيار لاعبين من المريخ للمنتخب للمشاركة  في بطولة سيكافا.. بينما رفضت معظم الأندية وعلى رأسها الهلال والأمل!
  * إذا فقد المريخ جهود اللاعب الأول بالفريق عماد الصيني خاصة في مباراتي  عطبرة أمام الأهلي والأمل لا نستبعد ضياع النقاط وفقدان المنافسة على  الصدارة.. ليكون السبب وللأسف الشديد هي إدارة المريخ وبالتحديد مدثر خيري  والذي سبق أن وقف ضد المريخ في شكواه لدي محكمة كاس!!
 * خسارة كبيرة  أن يفقد المريخ جهود الساموراي الصيني بجانب محمد الرشيد في المباريات  القادمة وأخطرها مواجهة الأمل في عطبرة.. علماً إن محمد الرشيد اجريت له  غرز على جبهته.. ولن يبرأ الجرح إلا بعد أسبوعين ومن الصعب أن يشارك اللاعب  ليستخدم رأسه في صد الكرات..
 زمن إضافي
 * على استحياء وخجل وبعد تلكؤ اعتمدت لجنة المسابقات الزرقاء فوز المريخ على الهلال بهدفين لصفر.
  * ملف سلوك جماهير الهلال تم تحويله للجنة الانضباط، الأشد زرقة من لجنة  المسابقات، ونتوقع اصدار عقوبة عادية وهشة لن تمنع تكرار التفلتات في  المباريات كلما أحست جماهير فريق بأن فريقها خاسر لا محالة..
 *  جماهير الهلال لم تتسبب في إيقاف اللعب فحسب بل حطمت السياج وأحدثت أضراراً  كبيرة بالاستاد وأصابت بالحجارة عدداً من رجال الشرطة بجانب لاعبي المريخ  محمد الرشيد ومحمود.. وبعد هذا كله وبكل قوة عين احتجت إدارة الهلال على  اعتبار فريقها مهزوماً.. وده طبعاً شغل إدارة حتى لا تصدر لجنة الانضباط  قرارات متشددة..
 * إذا لم يتم خصم ثلاث نقاط إضافية من رصيد الهلال فأحداث الشغب وفرتقة البمباريات ستتكرر لا محالة ويمكن أن يكون فيها موت




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يفاجيء الهلال ويغير حكم مباراة الاهلي المصري
 .
 .
  قررت  لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي "كاف" تغيير حكم مباراة الهلال ومضيفه  الأهلي المصري، المقرر إقامتها الجمعة المقبل فى إطار لقاءات الجولة  الثانية من منافسات دور المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا ، حيث اسند  المباراة إلى الحكم الجزائري "لحلو بن براهم" بدلا من مواطنه " مصطفي  غربال" وذلك لانشغاله بالتجهيز لخوض منافسات كأس العالم للأندية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * الساحر ميسي يفوز بالكرة الذهبية للمرة السادسة
 * أليسون بيكر يتوج بجائزة ياشين لأفضل حارس في 2019
 * دي ليخت يتوج رسميًا بجائزة كوبا لأفضل لاعب شاب في 2019
 * الأمريكية ميجان رابينو تتوج رسميًا بالكرة الذهبية
 * كالياري يقتنص فوزًا مثيرًا بريمونتادا أمام سامبدوريا
 * ماينز يقلب تأخره أمام فرانكفورت إلى فوز بثنائية في الدوري الألماني 
 * البحرين تقصي الكويت وتتأهل لنصف نهائي خليجي 24
 * السعودية لنصف النهائي.. وحامل اللقب يودع خليجي 24
 * قطر تتخطى الإمارات وتعبر لنصف نهائي خليجي 24
 * العراق يتعادل سلبيا مع اليمن ويمر إلى المربع الذهبي
 * بورتو يهزم باسوش فيريرا ويواصل مطاردة بنفيكا بالدوري البرتغالي
 * بشكتاش يزاحم الكبار برباعية في قيصري بالدوري التركي
 * سموحة يعمق جراح طلائع الجيش في الدوري المصري
 * فان دايك يسخر من غياب رونالدو عن حفل الكرة الذهبية
 * ليفربول يصطدم بإيفرتون في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي
 * رسميًا.. الزمالك يعلن فسخ عقده مع ميتشو .. وكارتيرون يخلفه
 * مشادة بين لاعبي الزمالك ومرتضى منصور
 * إيطاليا تواجه إنجلترا وألمانيا استعدادا ليورو 2020
 * رسمياً .. القطري أكرم عفيف لاعب العام في آسيا
 * كاسيميرو يُقلق ريال مدريد قبل الكلاسيكو بسبب الاصابة
 * ميسي وبيكيه أبرز الغائبين عن مران برشلونة
 * الصحف العالمية تتغنى بتتويج ميسي وتخطي غريمه رونالدو
 * أليسون يدين بالفضل للاعبي ليفربول بعد تتويجه بجائزة ياشين
 * بنزيما في ترتيب متأخر بسباق الكرة الذهبية
 * صلاح خامسًا في ترتيب الكرة الذهبية.. ومحرز عاشرًا
 * مودريتش: ميسي من الأفضل في التاريخ
 * راكيتيتش: ميسي الأفضل في العالم.. ويستحق التتويج
 * فان دايك: من الصعب الفوز بالجوائز أمام ميسي
 * تير شتيجن: ميسي يستحق الكرة الذهبية.. وسيستمر معنا لسنوات
 * دي ليخت بعد التتويج بجائزة كوبا: شكرًا أياكس
 * جوارديولا: رودجرز حول ليستر لمنافس حقيقي على لقب البريميرليج
 * ساوثجيت: نملك فرصة حقيقية لتغيير سجلنا السيئ أوروبيًا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


  ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :

 * كريستال بالاس (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * بيرنلي (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة : 22:15 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * ستاد بريست (-- : --) ستراسبورج الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 13

 * بوردو (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * أنجيه (-- : --) مارسيليا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * ليون (-- : --) ليل الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

——————————————

  ◄ كاس مصر  - الدور 32 :
 * نادي مصر (-- : --) الجونة  الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة :النيل للرياضة

 * الاهلي  (-- : --) بني سويف الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة :النيل للرياضة
 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :
 * الهلال (1 : 0) حي الوادي نيالا
 #الترتيب: الأمل (24) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (23) الهلال (22) حي العرب (18) أهلي شندي (17)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :
 * كالياري (4 : 3) سامبدوريا
 #الترتيب: انتر ميلان (37) يوفنتوس (36) لاتسيو (30) روما (28) أتلانتا (25)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 13 :

 * ماينز (2 : 1) آينتراخت فرانكفورت

 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (28) لايبزيج (27) شالكه (25) بايرن ميونيخ (24) دورتموند (23)
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس الخليج العربي 🌍 - مجموعة 1 :
 * قطر (2 : 4) الإمارات
 * اليمن (0 : 0) العراق
 #الترتيب: العراق (7) قطر (6) الإمارات (3) اليمن (1)
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس الخليج العربي 🌍 - مجموعة 2 :
 * الكويت (2 : 4) البحرين
 * عمان (1 : 3) السعودية
 #الترتيب: السعودية (6) البحرين (4) عمان (4) الكويت (3)

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :

 * سموحة (2 : 1) طلائع الجيش
——————————————

  ◄ كاس مصر  - الدور 32 :
 * وادي دجلة (4 : 0) بيلا
* مصر المقاصة  (24 : 0) فاركو
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاسعة مساء في قمة الجولة الثانية  لدور المجموعات بدوري ابطال افريقيا 2019 - 2020..
   | يدخل صاحب الأرض و الجمهور نادي القرن المباراة و عينه على حصد اول  ثلاثة نقاط بعد خسارته خارج الديار بالملعب الاولمبي سوسة من الليتوال بهدف  دون رد..
  | فيما يسعى الضيف هلال الملايين بالخروج بأفضل الاحتمالات الممكنه و المحافظة على النقاط و التشبث بالصدارة..
  | يفتقد #الاهلي خدمات كل من علي معلول بداعي الإصابة و الاخر ايمن اشرف بعد خروجه من المباراة السابقة بالكرت الأحمر بالشوط الأول و الحرمان من مباراتين متتاليتين. 
  | يستعيد #الهلال  خدمات لاعبه نزار حامد بعد خروجه بالكرت الأحمر امام إنيمبا النيجيري في  مباراة الذهاب الذي حرمه من لعب مباراة الاياب امام إنيمبا و المباراة  الاولى بدور المجموعات امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي كما سيكون جاهزا المدافع  عمار الدمازين بعد تعافيه من الإصابة.
 م€½ï¸ڈ | برأيكم من سينتصر âڑ½â‌ژâک‘ï¸ڈ ؟
 هل يفعلها #الازرق و يتصدر المجموعة الحديدية .. ام يتعافى #الاحمر و العوده لسكة الانتصارات عبر هذه البوابة ؟
#الاهلي_الهلال
#دوري_ابطال_افريقيا
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليونيل ميسي يتوّج بالكرة الذهبية لمرة سادسة قياسية
توّج الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نجم  برشلونة الإسباني بجائزة الكرة الذهبية للمرة السادسة في تاريخه مساء امس الاثنين في الحفل الذي أقامته مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" بالعاصمة الفرنسية  باريس.                                     


وانفرد ميسي بالتالي بالرقم  القياسي الذي كان يتشاركه مع نجم يوفنتوس البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو (5  ألقاب لكل منهما) وتصدّر قائمة اللاعبين الأكثر تتويجاً بجائزة الـ"بالون  دور" برصيد 6 ألقاب.
وأضاف ميسي تتويج الإثنين إلى جوائز 2009 و2010  و2011 و2012 و2015، جامعا في العام نفسه بين الكرة الذهبية وجائزة "فيفا"  لأفضل لاعب في العالم.
وتفوق الأرجنتيني البالغ من العمر 32 عاماً  على لاعب ليفربول الهولندي فيرجيل فان دايك الذي حلّ ثانياً أمام كريستيانو  رونالدو ليخلف الكرواتي لوكا مودريتش الذي فاز بالجائزة العام الماضي.
وجاء  التتويج السادس القياسي على الرغم من الصعوبات التي واجهها ميسي الموسم  الماضي، إن كان مع فريقه برشلونة الذي خرج من نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا،  أو منتخب بلاده الذي خرج من نصف نهائي كوبا أميركا، ما يعني بأن التصويت  الذي شارك فيه 180 صحافيا من حول العالم، صب لصالحه لإدراك المصوتين بأن  الإخفاق الجماعي لا ينفي عن الأرجنتيني قيمته العظيمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش ينور قائمة الافضل في افريقيا 2019م



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيلي اليسون بيكر يتوج بجائزة افضل حارس 2019







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سنوات المجد.. السادسة لليو! الملك ميسي 











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
*******
ودالشريف 
********
** في صورة من صور الفوضي اعترضت جماهير الهلال كاميرا قناة الملاعب ومنعتها من دخول استاد الهلال لنقل مباراة الهلال والوادي نيالا التي جرت عصر امس وبعد تدخل بعض الجهات سمح للكاميرا بالدخول ونقل الشوط الثاني ودقائق قليلة من الشوط الاول ومعلوم ان قناة الملاعب هي الناقل الحصري للدوري الممتاز وتصرف جماهير الهلال غير مقبول ويدل علي جهل كبير بالقانون والجماهير لا  تعلم ان الاعتراض  ضار بالهلال ويعتبر مهزوم ٢...صفر ...نرجو الا يمر تصرف جماهير الهلال بدون محاسبة والتصرف الارعن فيه عدم احترام للمنافسة وقناة الملاعب واستهتار بالاتحاد العام ..وماحدث لا يحدث في اي بلد بالدنيا 

** الهلال انتصر  عصر امس علي الوادي نيالا بخلع الضرس والوادي   كان بامكانه الخروج بالتعادل علي الاقل لو استغل افراد خط هجومه ضعف في دفاع الهلال وعموما حصل الهلال علي الثلاث نقاط لكنه لم يقدم ما يقنع قبل سفره الي القاهرة لمواجهة الاهلي بطل افريقيا سبعة مرات وشارك في مباراة امس المدافع عمار الدمازين والاعتماد عليه في مباراة القاهرة خطأ كبير بعد ان طال عهده بالمباريات وشارك في المباراة ايضا ولاول مرة المدافع سفاري وغايتو ما بطال 

** كتبنا امس متعاطفين مع الهلال لانه يلعب باسم السودان والكرة السودانية ولم يرض ذلك البعض ورد علينا 
البعض الاخر بعبارة المريخ خرج من التمهيدي وهذا  في تقديري نوع من الجهل .

** مجلس الفشل المريخي تحدي الجميع وفعل النظام الاساسي المجاز عن طريق الجمعية التعاونية وقام المجلس المحترم ووفقا للنظام الاساسي  الجديد باختيار رئيس لقطاع الاستثمار ويستعد لاختيار اعضاء للقطاع واختيار شخصيات اخري للقطاعات المختلفة وطبعا الاتحاد العام لم يتخذ اي قرار تجاه جمعية المريخ غير القانونية فيما اكدت المفوضية الولائية عدم قانونية الجمعية ورفضت ما صدر منها وبالتاكيد ما يفعله مجلس الفشل ضد القانون ويدخل في خانة الفوضي الضاربة البلد 

** مجلس الفشل المريخي ايضا قام باختيار ادم سوداكال رئيس للجنة التسجيلات وفي هذا استفزاز لجماهير المريخ وكلنا يعلم اين يوجد سوداكال 

** والله وجود هذا المجلس اهانة للمريخ ولتاريخه ولمكانته ..معقولة المريخ النادي الكبير يديره فرد يقبع خلف القضبان ...معقولة يا ولاء البوشي وقد جئنا بك لاصلاح الحال المايل في الرياضة ومنذ مجيئك لم تسألي عما يدور في المريخ 

** الاخ اشرف الكاردينال رئيس الهلال اكد ان الحافز حيكون بالدولار في حالة فوز الهلال علي الاهلي القاهري .وربنا يسهل 

** مجلس يدير المريخ ( رجالة) كده ..معقولة 

** شباب المريخ يتصدرون مجموعتهم في الدوري بعد انتصارات داوية واخر انتصار كان علي شباب النيل وكل لاعبي المريخ اصرار علي احراز البطولة هذه المرة ونحي القائمين علي امر الفريق ونشد علي ايديهم فردا فردا 

** هيثم مصطفي لم يحترم  الهلال ولا جماهيره وذهب وارتدي شعار المريخ منافس الهلال ولعب مع المريخ موسم كامل وشوية واضطر لترك المريخ ليس حبا في الهلال ولكن لان مدرب المريخ وقتها فضل عليه اللاعب الاثيوبي شملس واجلسه كنب وتوقعت ان يتناسي الهلال هيثم نهائيا ولا يسمح له حتي بالحوامة جوار استاد الهلال ولكن وللاسف سمحوا له بالعودة رغم اعتراض قطاع كبير من الجماهير وتم اختياره مدرب عام كمان 

** عصام الحضري وهو في مجده تمرد علي الاهلي وذهب ولعب  في نادي سويسري واتخذ مجلس الاهلي قرارا صارما بعدم عودته للاهلي نهائيا بل تم حرمانه من دخول النادي الاهلي ومازال القرار ساريا حتي الان 

** نحن في السودان نتعامل بالعاطفة والعاطفة اضرت بنا كثيرا 

** يقولون ان هيثم مصطفي لعب للهلال ١٧ سنة ..ايه يعني وهو لم يحترم هذه ال ١٧ سنة وكان من الممكن يستمر مع المريخ لو لا الاثيوبي شملس

** ما هي اخر اخبار بكري المدينة اللاعب الذي لا يعرف قدر نفسه 

** سبعة اشهر ومحمد عبد الرحمن غياب عن مباريات فريقه المريخ بادعاء الاصابة ..سبعة اشهر ولا احد يسأله ويحاسبه 

** الهلال سافر الي عطبرة ولعب مبارتين علي التوالي امام الامل والاهلي ونرجو ان يعامل المريخ بالمثل ويلعب مبارتيه في عطبرة ويعود ويلعب مباراته امام هلال كادوقلي لان السفر الي عطبرة مرهق ومكلف 

** استمتعنا مساء امس باربعة مباريات روعة في بطولة الخليج وصعد العراق وقطر والسعودية والبحرين لدور الاربعة  وغادرت الكويت بعد ان رشحها الكثيرون لاحراز البطولة برباعية  قاسية امام البحرين  

** اكرم عفيفي نجم المنتخب القطري تم اختياره كافضل لاعب في اسيا وهذا شرف كبير للكرة العربية 

** الموردة وفي الدوري التاهيلي خسرت امام المتمة شندي برباعية وتتطلع للعودة للدرجة الممتازة 

** انت ما تعرف صليحك من عدوك 

** اخر دبوس 

** تفعيل النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ بهذا الشكل عار علي المريخ وتاريخه ومكانته
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااجل 
 فصل قضيه المريخ في لوزان في السادس من هذا الشهر 
 المصدر مزمل أبو القاسم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#الصيني























*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يبدأ مشواره بمواجهة الصومال الأحد في سيكافا
 .
 .
  أصدر اتحاد وسط وشرق أفريقيا (سيكافا) برمجة مباريات بطولة التحدي؛ التي  ستقام للمنتخبات الكبرى في يوغندا بالفترة من 19 -7 ديسمبر الحالي، وكان  السودان قد استوعب في المجموعة الثانية إلى جانب 

 الكنغو الديمقراطية، جنوب السودان، والصومال، 
  وسيستهل صقور الجديان مشوارهم بلقاء الصومال يوم الاحد 8 ديسمبر، ومن ثم  مواجهة جنوب السودان بالثلاثاء 10 ديسمبر، وفي ختام المرحلة الأولى ينازلوا  الكنغو الديمقراطية يوم الخميس 12 ديسمبر 2019م ، وتجري كل مباريات  السودان عند الساعة الثانية ظهر في مدينة (جينجا)، وتصنيفه بالمباريات  الثلاث الفريق (B) ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعتي كاس دول الخليج بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الثالثة والاخيرة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الهدافين بعد انتهاء دور المجموعات



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات نصف نهائي البطولة والمباراة النهائية



*

----------

